# Neochromis omnicaeruleus (Ruti) spawning video



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

This is some video of my Neochromis omnicaeruleus (Ruti) spawning ! They have spawned once before but I didn't catch it , just found the holding females the next day . Not this time though !


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

s10jimmy said:


> This is some video of my Neochromis omnicaeruleus (Ruti) spawning ! They have spawned once before but I didn't catch it , just found the holding females the next day . Not this time though !


Sheesh. I'm thinking everything in every tank you have is constantly spawning. I wish I did that well.

Kevin


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

"Sheesh. I'm thinking everything in every tank you have is constantly spawning. I wish I did that well. "

Then I guess ya dont want to hear about my other spawns . :lol:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

s10jimmy said:


> Then I guess ya don't want to hear about my other spawns . :lol:


Too late. I subscribed to your Youtube videos. Just send me some of your magic water.

Kevin


----------

